# The picture thread...Lets see ya face!



## Frank Fargon

I hope some of the Active posters will play along...It would be so nice to put a face on those posts,loll
Anything goes..Old pictures,Cheesy haircut,Sideburns and moustash..Bellbottom pants
Hats and guitars...Tattooos and long hair...Chest piece!! post that shit,loll








Have a great day GC 
Peace
Frank


----------



## guitarman2




----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

There are enough pictures of me on the internet. It doesn't need another one.


----------



## allthumbs56

You asked for it ......


----------



## Guest

I'm the Canuck on the far right, freelancing with
Ozzy at Chef-aid.


----------



## greco

That is me on the far left...taken at one of the famous Riff Wrath jams

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jimsz




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Frank Fargon

allthumbs56 said:


> You asked for it ......


Hehehe nice hats sir! Thanks for posting


----------



## Frank Fargon

Rockin my "bowl cut" inspired by the Simard kids in the early 80's


----------



## Swervin55

jimsz said:


>


Wow. Nice carve on the Les Paul (R7?)


----------



## Swervin55




----------



## keto

Ah, a fine demented look in this one.


This one is many years ago. Rockin a mando I no longer have, also most of the amp pile is long gone.


----------



## Petey D

Sorry, no guitar in the pic. Epic 'stache is gone now too, but you get the idea right?

http://www.rockabillyworldwide.com/photo/newsboy?context=user#!/photo/newsboy?context=user


----------



## bw66

Okay, I'll play...

At the Fall Fair:
View attachment 3011

Acoustic Blend Café open mic:
View attachment 3012


----------



## zdogma




----------



## bagpipe

Me


And here's me with my first ever guitar:


----------



## davetcan

This was a "few" years ago. Still have the guitar actually. '67 Harmony.



San Fran a couple of years ago.


----------



## bobb

Here are a couple fairly recent shots:












If ya wanna hit that power chord, it's gonna hurt. Extra points if you can name the other guitar player.


----------



## Chito

Here's one taken a couple of weeks ago from our matinee show at the Rainbow, which happens every 3rd Saturday of the month.


----------



## 10409

dang you guys play for people who aren't obligated to listen because they're family? i'm jealous


----------



## greco

Great idea for a thread !!

Thanks for starting it, Frank!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan

Here's the old band at the Richmond in London. Used to love playing there, small pub and usually packed both rooms.


----------



## marcos

greco said:


> That is me on the far left...taken at one of the famous Riff Wrath jams
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I always pictured you as a very young man Greco and not an old fart like me. LOL Great pic.


----------



## marcos

Good to see all the old rockers out there. Here goes nothing !!! I'm the one with the G+L just in case you are wondering.LOL


----------



## cheezyridr

View attachment 3031


my wife and i, on our first date

wow i dont know why this pic disappeared. i might post another


----------



## vadsy

View attachment 3033


I run slightly less facial hair and way less acoustic these days.


----------



## marcos

davetcan said:


> Here's the old band at the Richmond in London. Used to love playing there, small pub and usually packed both rooms.


Ah, the good old days,packed house a lot of happy faces. Them where the days !!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Me and the wife at the Grand Canyon. Don't think I have any pics of me playing

View attachment 3034


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> This one is many years ago. Rockin a mando I no longer have, also most of the amp pile is long gone.



Nice Mando Kent. It has a place of honour on my wall of chime.

And this is me last month in Indianapolis. I'm the hairless one.



and sometime late last year with the Colonel!


----------



## shoretyus

It's a toss up ....

Me playing


Or me playing


----------



## Adcandour

GuitarsCanada said:


> Me and the wife at the Grand Canyon. Don't think I have any pics of me playing
> 
> <img src="http://www.guitarscanada.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3034"/>


I was expecting to see your avatar in another pose.


----------



## sulphur

This was in northern Manitoba, mid nineties.
Weekend jam at the drummers cabin...


----------



## Frank Fargon

greco said:


> Great idea for a thread !!
> 
> Thanks for starting it, Frank!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Well thank you guys for playing along,All great pics really..Thanks! 
Peace
Frank


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I am usually on the other side of the camera. This is an old one I dug up where the camera survived having my pic taken. Doing what I love, working wood in my back yard. This is actually the ash I used for my HT Strat build.


----------



## Intrepid

Shooting in the "Pits" at Molson Indy about 9 or 10 years ago. I really enjoyed shooting Cart and F1 races back then but as the years went by the gear seemed to feel heavier. 


View attachment 3037



Getting pics like this was worth it.

View attachment 3038
View attachment 3039


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Intrepid said:


> Shooting in the "Pits" at Molson Indy about 9 or 10 years ago. I really enjoyed shooting Cart and F1 races back then but as the years went by the gear seemed to feel heavier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037
> 
> 
> 
> Getting pics like this was worth it.
> 
> View attachment 3038
> View attachment 3039


The wife and I attended many a CART race. Newman Haas was always my team. The Bourdais pic is of course awesome

View attachment 3040


----------



## blam

vadsy said:


> View attachment 3033
> 
> 
> I run slightly less facial hair and way less acoustic these days.


I did not recognize you without a ballcap. I'm not sure I'd have been able to pick you out of a crowd.


----------



## jcayer

Me in front of the "Mecca " :rockon:












Self portrait :food-smiley-015:


----------



## vadsy

blam said:


> I did not recognize you without a ballcap. I'm not sure I'd have been able to pick you out of a crowd.


In everyday life it's my go to but I could never bring myself to wear one on stage or for pictures, you know for professionalism sake, as for getting regular haircuts and shaving, that's another story. I'm hoping the heavy sarcasm can be detected in my statement.


----------



## Intrepid

Bourdais was always very approachable with the fans, especially children. I could remember watching him autograph tons of pics and replicars for little kids while the rest of us in the media waited patiently for an interview and photo ops. I must have over one thousand pics of Bourdais and his car. Quite a nice guy. Mr. Newman was also a gracious gentleman. Don't ask me about Haas though.


GuitarsCanada said:


> The wife and I attended many a CART race. Newman Haas was always my team. The Bourdais pic is of course awesome
> 
> View attachment 3040


----------



## Maxer

I'll play. Me and my tricked-out S-100, from 1971 (I'm 1960 vintage myself).


----------



## Guest

that's nice! what's the neck pup?


----------



## zontar

This is the best one I have right now...


----------



## Maxer

laristotle said:


> that's nice! what's the neck pup?


Far as I know they're both standard issue Guild humbuckers from the era. HB-1s, I think they're called. Someone merely removed the cover before I got to it. Picked up in the guitar in a Toronto pawn shop in '81. It had already been played like crazy. Had it refretted in the late 80s and switched the tuners to Grovers. Customized it with some stainless steel a few years ago... the body's plenty of scars but it's still a great player. Pretty much a rogue guitar, but with Guild blood.


----------



## bolero

Maxer you bear a striking resemblance to Kim Mitchell!


----------



## bolero

here's me in Kalamazoo, Michigan, the heart of American guitar manufacturing...well one of them...the other heart of guitar manufacturing being Fullerton, California 

I'm on the right


----------



## zontar

bolero said:


> here's me in Kalamazoo, Michigan, the heart of American guitar manufacturing...well one of them...the other heart of guitar manufacturing being Fullerton, California
> 
> I'm on the right


If I ever make it anywhere near Kalamazoo, I'm going to at least drive by there.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Roryfan

sulphur said:


>


Is that an Epi Elitist LP w/ a really skinny neck perchance?


----------



## jimihendrix

My ugly mug...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mhammer

bolero said:


> here's me in Kalamazoo, Michigan, the heart of American guitar manufacturing...well one of them...the other heart of guitar manufacturing being Fullerton, California
> 
> I'm on the right



ALL-right!!! Great pic.

I have a pic of me in front of the front door, over behind where that silver-grey pickup with the sign is. The stuff to the left of the two fellas is part of the "expansion" that was built during the folk boom in the early 60's. Score a Google-maps satellite pic of that block (225 Parsons St. Kalamazoo), and you'll get a sense of the size of the facility at its height. Gibson occupied that entire block at its peak. I know heritage has the building on the right, but I have no idea who is currently using the remainder of the block.


----------



## sulphur

Roryfan said:


> Is that an Epi Elitist LP w/ a really skinny neck perchance?


Hey Rf, it is an MIJ Epi, not sure if it's an Elitist though, with a slim 60s taper.

I picked it up out of this forum a few years ago now.


----------



## Roryfan

sulphur said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an Epi Elitist LP w/ a really skinny neck perchance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rf, it is an MIJ Epi, not sure if it's an Elitist though, with a slim 60s taper.
> 
> I picked it up out of this forum a few years ago now.
Click to expand...

OK I know that guitar, sounds killer. If it weren't for the slim neck it would probably be living in my bedroom these days.


----------



## Frank Fargon

jimihendrix said:


> My ugly mug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Hahaha you're fuckin beautiful...Any plans for tonight??...lolll )


----------



## bzrkrage

View attachment 3045


Far left. Fat guy with the Epi Royale.


----------



## Sneaky

Here is me and Mrs. Sneaky out for a dog sled run in the Rockies a couple weeks ago, at about 5600' above sea level here. No guitars were allowed, but there's my face...


----------



## copperhead

Me & Zakk & the boys from Black Label Society


----------



## bluesmostly

There are lots of pictures of me out there on the net. Actually most of the pictures out there under my name are of my paintings. Nonetheless, I thought it would rather post a picture of my brother (far right) with Frank Marino - my guitar hero in the 70's, and Brian Greenway of April Wine. 

View attachment 3046


----------



## bluesmostly

copperhead, I think that picture of you and the Black Label boys is great!


----------



## Frank Fargon

copperhead said:


> Me & Zakk & the boys from Black Label Society


Yeah..Great pic! thanks for sharing


----------



## ne1roc

Me.


----------



## bzrkrage

Is that you in the corner? Oh I recognize you! That's you in......the......Blue?..............

Come on Zon, you can do better than that!



zontar said:


> This is the best one I have right now...


----------



## smorgdonkey

This is when I made the newspaper:


----------



## marcos

copperhead said:


> Me & Zakk & the boys from Black Label Society


Thats a funny name for a disco band. LOL Great pic.


----------



## TA462

This is me out with the wifes Jeep last fall. I got to get some pics of me with my guitars.








Here is me with the Cup back when the Hurricanes won it in 06. Justin Williams brought the Cup to Cobourg.


----------



## Adcandour

bolero said:


> here's me in Kalamazoo, Michigan, the heart of American guitar manufacturing...well one of them...the other heart of guitar manufacturing being Fullerton, California
> 
> I'm on the right


What a cool pic. It reminds me of a pink Floyd album cover. I think it was wish you were here, but not sure.


----------



## Milkman

adcandour said:


> What a cool pic. It reminds me of a pink Floyd album cover. I think it was wish you were here, but not sure.



Maybe Animals.


----------



## Guest

look at the clouds long enough, I'm sure you'll find a pig there somewhere. lol.


----------



## Frank Fargon

My "Nick Nolte" Style! ,lol
View attachment 3063

Peace
Frank


----------



## Bubb

A little while ago .




Quite a while ago .


----------



## Steadfastly

Bubb said:


> A little while ago .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a while ago .


Bubb, so that was you! I've seen this picture a few times on the web. It may have been Photobucket or HC??

I also had one of those given to me at around the same age. We also have or had a family picture of me with it which I was looking for the other day but I can't find it. If I ever do, I'll post it here for a comparison.


----------



## fraser

i grew a beard.


----------



## zontar

fraser said:


> i grew a beard.


Yes you did...

Part of me wants to make a ******* joke, and part of me wants to call you Oddball.
[video=youtube;A3lJIwaZ6f8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3lJIwaZ6f8[/video]


----------



## shoretyus

fraser said:


> i grew a beard.


Awesome Fraser...there will be a Canadian duck dynasty .. and you deserve to be in it


----------



## Clean Channel

I'll join in...

Here's a shot of me with my first guitar back in the 80s.



And a few more recent pics.


----------



## bluesmostly

cool pics clean, I really like the look of the Stephens tele, never seen one of those, good action shot too.


----------



## Clean Channel

Thanks Bluesmostly! Yeah, I love that Stephen's Tele. I have a couple Stephen's guitars, the other being a strat. They were made in the late 80s and early 90s just south of you in Seattle Washington. Stephen Davies is an amazing builder (although he doesn't make guitars any longer), and these guitars are works of art start to finish. It's a real privilege to rock out on 'em!


----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## bolero

smorgdonkey;48356h0 said:


>


Hahahaha...the likeness is uncanny


----------



## allanr

Now you know...

View attachment 3142


----------



## grumpyoldman

View attachment 3147


From a gig at Norma Jean's in London ON from 2009.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## al3d

Been a Photographer..i'm never in pictures..LOL....when i am...the pict is usually taken by my wife at my worst....and with my son.....This is the most recent one..VERY early in the morning, after a sleepless night taking care of mom and son who were both under the weather......having a kid at my age..is HARD WORK..LOL


----------



## keto

Tired and under the weather or not, that is a real cute boy you have there, Al! Looks like a future heart breaker.


----------



## Krelf

View attachment 3160

View attachment 3161



A couple of recent shots.

The first one is entitled "Annoying the Neighbours"

And the second one is "Expanding Wardrobe via Tie-Dyeing" I guess I'm still a hippie at heart!


----------



## Guest

love the shirts.


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> love the shirts.


I love the washing line!
Man, saving the Earth one washing-load at a time.
Good job Krelf!


----------



## Krelf

The problem with tie-dyeing, is the colours fade fast. These ones were done yesterday, but after the first wash they'll be rather flat looking. And despite the label on the dye, the colours are not fast. You certainly don't wash them with other clothes the first 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Frank Fargon

lots of great pics...Here the latest of me!
View attachment 3245

Peace
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon

al3d said:


> Been a Photographer..i'm never in pictures..LOL....when i am...the pict is usually taken by my wife at my worst....and with my son.....This is the most recent one..VERY early in the morning, after a sleepless night taking care of mom and son who were both under the weather......having a kid at my age..is HARD WORK..LOL


Great pic Alain!


----------



## Guest

Frank Fargon said:


> lots of great pics...Here the latest of me!
> View attachment 3245
> 
> Peace
> Frank


love the background. no neighbours! and a river(?) running through to boot.


----------



## Frank Fargon

Yeah..All of my land is surrounded by the Red river,Great for small trout.Didnt have much time to go fishing tho


----------



## davetcan

Love that Axis John !!!

Here's my SS.





grumpyoldman said:


> View attachment 3147
> 
> 
> From a gig at Norma Jean's in London ON from 2009.
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Diablo

I'm the one on the left


----------



## sneakypete

What...no Great Whites in the tank?


----------



## sulphur

Here's one from the sweatshop!


----------



## Steadfastly

sulphur said:


> Here's one from the sweatshop!


We did a mine tour a few years ago. (My wife and I love Sudbury, btw) The guide says it's about 40 C in the deepest part of the mine. Is that correct?


----------



## sulphur

The deeper mines, Creighton for one, gets down to 10 000 feet, or so.
There are internal shafts off of the main to get you down lower and ramps.
Though I haven't been there, I've heard that it gets above that at the face, 
meaning, the furthest from the ventilation, at the development headings.
Too hot for me. 

Our mine warms up pretty well in the summer too though.
It's 5200 feet deep at the bottom on the north side.
It stays warm down there, a lot has to do with the air, or lack of it, that far down.


----------



## davetcan

Respect! and no thank you!



sulphur said:


> The deeper mines, Creighton for one, gets down to 10 000 feet, or so.
> There are internal shafts off of the main to get you down lower and ramps.
> Though I haven't been there, I've heard that it gets above that at the face,
> meaning, the furthest from the ventilation, at the development headings.
> Too hot for me.
> 
> Our mine warms up pretty well in the summer too though.
> It's 5200 feet deep at the bottom on the north side.
> It stays warm down there, a lot has to do with the air, or lack of it, that far down.


----------



## J-75

FYI:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geothermal_gradient


----------



## bagpipe

Great pic Diablo - we also did the "swimming with the dolphins" in Cuba a couple of years ago. It was great fun. When we did it, they line you up in the water and the dolphin comes along and "kisses" everyone. Man, that chin, or jaw, or whatever its called is rock hard - like a piece of steel. I thought it'd be soft and cuddly, like the dolphin itself.



Diablo said:


> I'm the one on the left


----------



## Steadfastly

bagpipe said:


> Great pic Diablo - we also did the "swimming with the dolphins" in Cuba a couple of years ago. It was great fun. When we did it, they line you up in the water and the dolphin comes along and "kisses" everyone. Man, that chin, or jaw, or whatever its called is rock hard - like a piece of steel. I thought it'd be soft and cuddly, like the dolphin itself.


That's why they can use it as a battering ram and kill large sharks with it. It can be a very lethal weapon.


----------



## Steadfastly

sulphur said:


> The deeper mines, Creighton for one, gets down to 10 000 feet, or so.
> There are internal shafts off of the main to get you down lower and ramps.
> Though I haven't been there, I've heard that it gets above that at the face,
> meaning, the furthest from the ventilation, at the development headings.
> Too hot for me.
> 
> Our mine warms up pretty well in the summer too though.
> It's 5200 feet deep at the bottom on the north side.
> It stays warm down there, a lot has to do with the air, or lack of it, that far down.


Anything over 25C would be too much for me. 

Where I'm from, we had coal mines, most of which were no more than 300' deep. They were cool and damp to wet with many miners working in 6" of water all day long. The pumps just couldn't keep every tunnel clear of water.


----------



## bzrkrage

I had a bowl cut too! Blond kid with the Profile MIJ Telecaster.
View attachment 15790

View attachment 15790


----------



## keto

Haha anyone ever told you you look like Ray Liotta?



sulphur said:


> Here's one from the sweatshop!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Adcandour

This is a pic I just took. That's a window behind me. My driveway in front. My hairy mug in the middle. I'm liking this camera app for my iPhone. 

I'm contemplating tackling the wasp nest in my soffit above my head while enjoying a cohiba. These fu<%ers are relentless.


----------



## sulphur

Ray Liotta? I have a slightly better complexion. 



bzrkrage said:


> I had a bowl cut too! Blond kid with the Profile MIJ Telecaster.
> View attachment 3275


Angus sighting on the left!


----------



## Guest

and the singer's a lost Osmond brother. lol.


----------



## sulphur

laristotle said:


> and the singer's a lost Osmond brother. lol.


LOL, you're right!


----------



## 55 Jr

At an outdoor gig with my daughter.




At a gig (with a very sore back).


----------



## gtone

[/URL][/IMG]


Me enjoying the back patio at Easter. It was first day above freezing mark this spring (+2C), so wifey and I decided to enjoy a break from the cabin fever of a long prairie winter and get outside for something other than shovelling/blowing snow.


----------



## Frank Fargon

here's me playing "the knack" for some girlfriends, i wanted to impress them with my shitty version of "M-m-m-m-m MY sharona"..Didnt work..I kinda fell off the table and broke my mic stand..And my face :/
View attachment 3317

peace
Frank


----------



## bluesmostly

well, I'm impressed Frank. funky lookin' guitar I'd have to say too.


----------



## Frank Fargon

bluesmostly said:


> well, I'm impressed Frank. funky lookin' guitar I'd have to say too.


Hey..Thats my 63 supro sahara..Res-o-glass pretty lady!!..Body entirely made of plastic,plays like a nightmare...Sound like a dream!!
locking tuner,so she can handle my GHS 0.11 BOoMMER!!.Tail piece none original,homemade pickgard,all the rest original.that headstock!! GUMMBY!!!
thanks
Frank


----------



## Ti-Ron

View attachment 3318


This is me, doing the Spartan Race in Morin Heights.


----------



## Frank Fargon

Ti-Ron said:


> View attachment 3318
> 
> 
> This is me, doing the Spartan Race in Morin Heights.


Great pic sir! You must be in really good shape to do that kinda of race.Morin Heights is just an hour drive south from were i live.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Thanks Franky!
Yeah, I am in good shape since I am preparing myself for an half marathon in september. But I have to admit that the Spartant Race is doable even if you are not running or training everyday. Theres a big mental factor in that kind of event! 

I invite you to do it next year!


----------



## blam

Ti-Ron, you look like ed helms.


----------



## Frank Fargon

Ti-Ron said:


> Thanks Franky!
> Yeah, I am in good shape since I am preparing myself for an half marathon in september. But I have to admit that the Spartant Race is doable even if you are not running or training everyday. Theres a big mental factor in that kind of event!
> 
> I invite you to do it next year!


Well, i better start eating Weetabix then..Coz i'm going nowhere,loll
(Mec..C'est tu des boucles D'oreilles normale que tu portes? ou C'est des truc en bois,pis tu grossis le gage occasionellement?)


----------



## Ti-Ron

Lol, I'm not sure weetabix is the best choice but it's a start!

(Ce sont des stretch, mais comme j'ai de petites oreilles, je n'ai pas trop fait de folies! )


----------



## Ti-Ron

@blam: I hope it's positive! 

Envoyé depuis mon Galaxy Nexus avec Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Fargon

Ti-Ron said:


> Lol, I'm not sure weetabix is the best choice but it's a start!
> 
> (Ce sont des stretch, mais comme j'ai de petites oreilles, je n'ai pas trop fait de folies! )


There just perfect man!..bigger gauges sometimes looks weird.


----------



## Milkman

Today, at the summit of the pyramid of the sun in Teotihuacan,Mexico (3rd largest pyramid on the planet).

To my right you can see the pyramid of the moon.











At the base.








And standing on the avenue. What a place!


----------



## sulphur

Cool pics Mike!


----------



## Milkman

sulphur said:


> Cool pics Mike!



Thanks man. I have lots. I also visited the Basilica and the original Cathedral. Both magnificent examples of architecture, although not necessarily the best planning as the cathedral is gradually sinking into the mud.

My job has some nice perks.


----------



## jimihendrix

Hey Mike...how are the guitar stores down there...???...


----------



## bluesmostly

great pics Mike. I was there, over 30 years ago now. what a place indeed. what were those ancient dudes up to anyway?


----------



## Milkman

jimihendrix said:


> Hey Mike...how are the guitar stores down there...???...


Plentiful.

I didn't get a chance to go in, but I counted five guitar shops in four or five blocks near my hotel (Centro Historico, Mexico City).


----------



## Milkman

bluesmostly said:


> great pics Mike. I was there, over 30 years ago now. what a place indeed. what were those ancient dudes up to anyway?


I doubt much has changed. I was here a couple of years ago. They continue excavating and the city grows.

For me, it's a profoundly impactful experience to visit these ancient wonders. It really makes me think.


----------



## marcos

Very nice Milkman. Glad you are enjoying your work and have time to visit all these marvelous places.


----------



## Frank Fargon

lucky you mr.Milkman....Last time i whent to mexico..well i dont remember anything..Man that Mezcal!,loll
No joke i when to see those ancient ruins..but we were not allowed to clim up there..They said all the pepole
that climed, ended up destroying the structure of the pyramid..so we couldnt 
but i was able to see the snake that is produced by the sun hitting the ramp..mystical!
thanks for sharing
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon

Rockin that RIVARD strat...with a nice summer dress!
Never been a big giver of fucks!!
View attachment 3338

paix
Frank (you can clearly see in that pic that i have a finger missing on my fretted hand..)


----------



## Guest

Interesting amp you have behind you. What'zit?
Oh .. I can see your finger folded behind the others. lol.


----------



## Frank Fargon

laristotle said:


> Interesting amp you have behind you. What'zit?
> Oh .. I can see your finger folded behind the others. lol.


hey sir..thats a silvertone amp from 65..a 1484 " twin twelves"..i have 2 of those and the big daddy of them all a 1485 6x10"
my middle finger is still there but kinda dead...i had a TOTAL reconstruction of my hand..they took everything of my foot implanted in my hand
Now,i dont have ANY felling in my fretted hand..but i can still move it...but none of my toes..since they took all the tendons out of there..my hand is ALWAYS numd..and i dont feel the string or the neck when i play...Bro,i'm half the guitar player i use to be...
I placed my hand over my neck for protection..as a guy wanted to cut my troath,with a broken bottle of beer..the bottle when litarlly tru my hand..destroying nerves and tendons...i had and still have a hard time picking up an egg without broken it..because i dont have ANY feeling in my hand,so it hard to gauge the strenth..i dont have any tendon left so i,m stuck with my middle finger bent in a weird way..i cant move it...
Thanks 
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon

Here..flashing the DEEP side of my DETROIT smile....What the hell did you brought back from michigan!!
View attachment 3339

from the ear,down to the tip of ya chin...Ghetto smile..Alway smilling!!
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon

but i'm lucky enough..so i can hide it in my real smile..or kinda of...
View attachment 3340

peace
Frank


----------



## blam

not very many photos of me exist, despite being a photographer.

I'm the Asian one.


----------



## Frank Fargon

yeah man!...You look like Jet Lee ;PPP
nice pic man!
thanks for sharing!
Frank


----------



## blam

Frank Fargon said:


> yeah man!...*You look like Jet Lee *;PPP
> nice pic man!
> thanks for sharing!
> Frank


I have been randomly told this numerous times over the years... I don't see the resemblance...


----------



## Frank Fargon

blam said:


> I have been randomly told this numerous times over the years... I don't see the resemblance...


oh!..I was just telling that as a joke bro..please dont take it the wrong way man!!
sorry..
Frank


----------



## keto

blam said:


> I have been randomly told this numerous times over the years... I don't see the resemblance...


That looks like an AWESOME wide open jam space, someone's machine shed or something like that?


----------



## blam

Frank: haha! No offence taken. Just very weird how often that comes up.

Keto: yup. Drummer has an acreage. That's the tractor shed/barn/shop/building/man cave/whatever you want to call it. 

It's probably around 1500sq.ft with high ceilings


----------



## Intrepid

That is one wicked Jam space. The acoustics must be just wild. Sorry, I don't know who Jet Lee is but I can tell you your guitar looks like a sweet Gibby.


blam said:


> not very many photos of me exist, despite being a photographer.
> 
> I'm the Asian one.


----------



## blam

Intrepid said:


> That is one wicked Jam space. The acoustics must be just wild. Sorry, I don't know who Jet Lee is but I can tell you your guitar looks like a sweet Gibby.


its a little tinny and echo-ish due to the large amount of open space. not ideal but we manage. there used to be a winnebago parked in there as well... and we still had lots of room.... just an awesome space to play in.


----------



## Frank Fargon

hehe thats me jamming in my barn..Never cared about the acoustic tho..coz we already sound like shit anyways,loll
View attachment 3354

Peace
Frank


----------



## blam

Sounding like shit is a great start...you can only get better


----------



## sneakypete

blam said:


> Sounding like shit is a great start...you can only get better



_I`m here to say, and speak from personal experience...thats not always true._


----------



## Frank Fargon

blam said:


> Sounding like shit is a great start...you can only get better


hehehe 
Nice jam place by the way


----------



## Frank Fargon

Again guys, thanks for all playing along..Great pepole on this site 
have a good day
Frank


----------



## TWRC

Is it too late to play?

Me at our last show and my beloved CS Strat.


----------



## Guitar101

I'm waiting until I upgrade my membership so that I can post pics directly to GC. Then you'll all see my smiling face. Just be patient.


----------



## bzrkrage

blam said:


> Keto: yup. Drummer has an acreage. That's the tractor shed/barn/shop/building/man cave/whatever you want to call it.
> 
> It's probably around 1500sq.ft with high ceilings


Keto's right, that is a sweet place to jam brother!

Nice LP too! Have you done a "Show your rig"?


----------



## Frank Fargon

My new car...hahhaha, i already miss my pick-up truck,loll
View attachment 3396

Peace
Frank


----------



## blam

bzrkrage said:


> Keto's right, that is a sweet place to jam brother!
> 
> Nice LP too! Have you done a "Show your rig"?


not an updated one. i trade gear like crazy so... yeaaaaaaaaaaah.... too many changes.

my home rig is pretty lame these days but its simple and works. its basically whatever guitar i grab through a fender mustang I


----------



## Frank Fargon

Have a rockin week end GC!!
View attachment 3590

PaIx
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon

Ola Amigos!
Hope ya all good.I dont have my cattle buisness anymore and the farm is gone too...
But i'm the pround owner of a fast food restaurant and two 100+ year old house.
i'm talking about "pull-chain" lights in every room ,Lat walls stuffed with saw dust,cold storage
and the ghost of a little girl drowned in a well by her evil aunt...She's soooo depressing.
So Girl...Wanna ride my mustashe? 







Peace
Frank


----------



## bolero

what's the restaurant?

if I'm ever in the area I'll stop in & say hi!!


----------



## Frank Fargon

bolero said:


> what's the restaurant?
> 
> if I'm ever in the area I'll stop in & say hi!!


It's in St-Denis and its called "La patate a papouille"
Papouille is the nickname given to my dad by the kids in the family...It mean Grampa
Here's the logo







Thanks
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon

Join me on the darkside of the force !







Peace
Frank


----------



## rhh7

My wife is the real musician in the family, 14 years of classical training in voice and piano. We will have our 34th anniversary in a few weeks.


----------



## bolero

Frank Fargon said:


> It's in St-Denis and its called "La patate a papouille"
> Papouille is the nickname given to my dad by the kids in the family...It mean Grampa
> Here's the logo
> View attachment 6823
> 
> Thanks
> Frank


that's cool man, if I am ever over there I will stop by...it's a heck of a way from mississauga though  but occasionally I drive past there, and thru rivere de loup, to get to new Brunswick


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## sneakypete

When I was in Montreal last year I stopped at Schwartz`s but there was a line up so I walked down St. Denis and went into Frites Alors....good poutine.


----------



## 10409

i bought her skates for christmas, and have been taking her skating on an outdoor rink nearby. i should probably dust off mine the more she tries to skate herself the harder it is for me to balance.










Also...yes...that's an igloo.


----------



## Budda

I found a ton of pictures didn't show for me in this thread. I've met a couple of you in person at this point, but for the rest...

(I resemble my username more now then a couple years ago haha)


----------



## Frank Fargon

Selfie in the sun...Thats my FB profile pic


----------



## rhh7




----------



## DrHook

My first lesson in 1965. Mom's playing her 1958 Gibson J-50 that Lenny Breau used to love playing when he came over, I still have it and I'll never part with it.


----------



## smorgdonkey

You guys look freaky...


----------



## doriangrey

rhh7 said:


> My wife is the real musician in the family, 14 years of classical training in voice and piano. We will have our 34th anniversary in a few weeks.


great pic! if my wife had that much music training I think I'd be nervous playing guitar in front of here...lol. congrats on your upcoming anniversary!


----------



## bluzfish

Yesterday (me on the lower left 1978):

View attachment 7344








View attachment 7344

Today:


----------



## smorgdonkey

$2 cover? 



I'm there!

...just have to dust off the DeLorean.


----------



## Adcandour

What? You guys actually thought I was Ray Lamontagne?


----------



## allanr

I also play ukulele


----------



## Milkman

Well, it's like this.


----------



## Adcandour

allanr said:


> I also play ukulele


Gad yukes!!!


----------



## bluzfish

smorgdonkey said:


> $2 cover?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm there!
> 
> ...just have to dust off the DeLorean.


Yeah but beer was $7 a bottle! LOL We used to rehearse in a huge old warehouse - the one on the map - shared with Doug & the Slugs, Pointed Sticks and a couple of other bands. A big part of the rent was playing monthly raves for free and the guy renting the floor got the proceeds. That was when raves were illegal (no liquor license) and advertised by word of mouth and posters on light posts like the one in the pic. A few hundred people would show up at those things and it could get pretty wild, especially with Doug & the Slugs loyal following.


----------



## allanr

adcandour said:


> Gad yukes!!!


Sorry Ray.


----------



## Intrepid

I am a huge Ukulele fan. The first stringed instrument that was ever placed in my hands was a Ukulele. I had to prove to my parents that I would learn to play it in order to get my dream instrument, a used Kay acoustic. I loved that little guy and it's wonderful happy tone. Lately I've been thinking about picking up a used one and giving it a whirl. Any recommendations?


allanr said:


> I also play ukulele


----------



## smorgdonkey

adcandour said:


> What? You guys actually thought I was Ray Lamontagne?


...but instead, you are really Jian Ghomeshi...


----------



## Adcandour

smorgdonkey said:


> ...but instead, you are really Jian Ghomeshi...



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! What?? I'm getting the wife over here to look at this. Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## doriangrey

bluzfish said:


> Yesterday (me on the lower left 1978):
> 
> View attachment 7344
> View attachment 7345
> 
> 
> View attachment 7344
> 
> Today:
> 
> View attachment 7346


You were in Dorian Gray? too cool! Still one of the best band names ever!!! That was the inspiration for my user name ID here...not the movie. I remember hearing about you guys but I must have been too young to get into bars when you were playing the circuit...can't remember but I don't think I ever got the chance to see you guys play live. I always thought that was one of the coolest band names ever and it stuck with me over the years... I also like the idea of a mode and a colour together... I thought about naming my band Lydian Blue but the other guys didn't like the name... Anyhow, I'll stop now but that is pretty cool stuff =)


----------



## blam

my ugly mug. with a *shudder* stratocaster


----------



## bluzfish

Thanks, man. That's a great compliment. The band has been defunct for a long time now although I still keep in touch with our guitarist in Vancouver. He's still quite active in the Vancouver music scene. But you certainly have my personal blessing to use the name, although it was actually our guitar player that named us. I agree it is a good one. One of his old bandmates from Hamilton wanted it but took the name 'Oscar Willde' instead, which I think is also a pretty good band name.

Here's another pic:

View attachment 7353


----------



## doriangrey

bluzfish said:


> Thanks, man. That's a great compliment. The band has been defunct for a long time now although I still keep in touch with our guitarist in Vancouver. He's still quite active in the Vancouver music scene. But you certainly have my personal blessing to use the name, although it was actually our guitar player that named us. I agree it is a good one. One of his old bandmates from Hamilton wanted it but took the name 'Oscar Willde' instead, which I think is also a pretty good band name.
> 
> Here's another pic:
> 
> View attachment 7353
> View attachment 7354


very cool! I'd love to use the name but probably shouldn't...at least not for my band ;o) That band name belongs to you guys - whether or not the band is still playing or not. I use the name on a couple of forums as a username and that's about it...changed the spelling to the Canadian version of 'grey' but that's about it...but I did want you to know that the original inspiration for using that username was from your band's name years ago...I would have loved to use it for a band name but I didn't think that would be appropriate since I didn't come up with it... pretty cool that I end up finding one of the original members of the band in the forum here... =) Like I said, I also like the name of a mode and a color together. Do you know if the inspiration of the band's name was to do with the book and movie or the combination of color and mode...or both?


----------



## bluzfish

It came from Oscar Wilde's book "The Picture Of Dorian Gray" and the idea of staying forever young but not without cost.

I like your take on it though as an expression of music and colour. That's a pretty cool concept too.


----------



## jimsz

bluzfish said:


> Thanks, man. That's a great compliment. The band has been defunct for a long time now although I still keep in touch with our guitarist in Vancouver. He's still quite active in the Vancouver music scene.


Kewl. If you don't mind me asking, what band does he play in here? I would definitely go and see them.


----------



## bluzfish

jimsz said:


> Kewl. If you don't mind me asking, what band does he play in here? I would definitely go and see them.


He has a very well equipped private recording studio where he records a lot of experimental music with some of the best players around Vancouver and other visiting guests. He rarely plays out but does occasionally do guest spots with live bands for friends.


----------



## Mooh

allanr said:


> I also play ukulele


Awesome ukes, man!

Peace, Mooh.


----------

